# Silver Star



## petion2000 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was reading an article recently about a battle at the Haditha Dam. During the early days of the invasion, a Ranger SGM took his unit on a mission.  When they came under attack, the SGM worked as a sniper and killed dozens of Iraqi fighter. He was awarded the Silver Star for his action. I found the story fascinating for several reasons, but specially because of the fact that a senior NCO was involve in such particular manner. Is there anyone here who know more about this event? Who was this SGM?


----------



## tjwest (Oct 15, 2008)

The CSM was one of four people that received the silver star during the Haditha battle.  If I remember correctly, the CO and 1SG from B. Co. 3/75 did also, but I cannot remember the fourth.  With the exception of the ol' 1SG, I haven't heard from any of these guys in a long long time, and I'm not inclined to pass along names without getting their permission first.  Please don't ask.

Just a brief summary of the battle, the main assault was conducted on April 1 by two platoons from B Co and one from C Co, 3/75.  The CSM traveled with the assault element.  I'm not sure how long the "sniper" part of his participation lasted, but unit lore is that his spotter was a young ranger that got stuck lugging around a CLU after all of the tubes had been spent.  The rangers captured both the 16-story hydro electric facility as well as the little village on the first day.  The object was then held against counter-attacks for 9 days until armor could make it there to secure it for good.  During the raid other elements from 3/75 secured strategic points in the near vicinity.  It was at one of these blocking points that the only Ranger KIA's during the entire battle occurred; SSG Nino Livaudais, SPC Ryan Long, and CPT Russell Rippetoe, all of A Co. 3/75.  (See here for someone else's recounting of the battle on Shadowspear)


----------



## Doc P (Oct 16, 2008)

TJ, I think the fourth was the PSG, and I agree...keep the names out of it.  Every account I've read uses pseudonyms.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the description of events, tj. I understand that you all performed magnificently at Hadditha. Thank you for your service to us all...

RLTW.


----------



## lockNload (Oct 17, 2008)

I wonder if that SGM had just come over from Delta. I'm reading Kill Bin Laden and it says one of the guys that was serving in Delta after 9/11 later went back to the Rangers as a SGM and fought at Haditha. There has been some controversy over Kill Bin Laden being written but I think it's a great book and I'm 135 pages into it.


----------



## RLTWB375 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know about all that OPSEC so I don't want to say too much (I got in trouble for that when I was in and I was just an innocent private that didn't know better haha).  The CSM being talked about was the regimental not battalion and ya he came from where locknload said.  Just wanted to clarify for some people.

I was on haditha on april 1st-10th and i remember him walking around during barrages like it was nothing.  Looked like a goofy movie haha.  Every time he came to us he had a different rifle.  Ak, m4, pkm, etc haha.  One thing he said to me I will never forget was, "Sucks when they shoot back huh?"  Ill never forget that, he was an awesome leader.

My platoon sergeant typed up a huge account of what happened with pictures and maps but I can't find it anymore.  I am assuming it was taken down for OPSEC violations possibly?


----------



## RLTWB375 (Nov 30, 2008)

tjwest said:


> The CSM was one of four people that received the silver star during the Haditha battle.  If I remember correctly, the CO and 1SG from B. Co. 3/75 did also, but I cannot remember the fourth.  With the exception of the ol' 1SG, I haven't heard from any of these guys in a long long time, and I'm not inclined to pass along names without getting their permission first.  Please don't ask.
> 
> Just a brief summary of the battle, the main assault was conducted on April 1 by two platoons from B Co and one from C Co, 3/75.  The CSM traveled with the assault element.  I'm not sure how long the "sniper" part of his participation lasted, but unit lore is that his spotter was a young ranger that got stuck lugging around a CLU after all of the tubes had been spent.  The rangers captured both the 16-story hydro electric facility as well as the little village on the first day.  The object was then held against counter-attacks for 9 days until armor could make it there to secure it for good.  During the raid other elements from 3/75 secured strategic points in the near vicinity.  It was at one of these blocking points that the only Ranger KIA's during the entire battle occurred; SSG Nino Livaudais, SPC Ryan Long, and CPT Russell Rippetoe, all of A Co. 3/75.  (See here for someone else's recounting of the battle on Shadowspear)



This is also where Feldbusch was injured, who is kind of the frontrunner for Wounded Warrior Project for anyone that doesn't know.  Awesome organization helping out wounded soldiers get back on their feet.


----------



## parallel (Dec 1, 2008)

RLTWB375 said:


> This is also where Feldbusch was injured, who is kind of the frontrunner for Wounded Warrior Project for anyone that doesn't know.  Awesome organization helping out wounded soldiers get back on their feet.


Nice plug!


----------

